
Updated Linode Plans / New Larger Linodes - sschueller
https://blog.linode.com/2018/05/17/updated-linode-plans-new-larger-linodes/
======
projectramo
Seems like these have been priced to compete with Digital Ocean.

------
remyM
damn, still no Australian DC.

I'm stuck on Vultr still, since they're cheap and they have an Australian
datacenter.

AU routing to JP is really bad (I get faster connections and better ping to
TX-US servers on a lot of providers), and SG is like 120-160 ping which still
kinda sucks.

------
fiveFeet
Are the cloud hosting services profitable at these very low prices or are they
reducing the prices just to gain market share? If it is the latter, sooner or
later they have to increase prices, no?

~~~
neom
I would imagine most clouds will have to be pushing towards primitives (store,
compute, network) being lost leaders. margins are on value-add services
(software), deploy, monitor, scale etc.

------
WhiteOwlLion
OVH, Scaleway, Online.net have less expensive options usually with better
hardware or dedicated servers.

~~~
walls
I swear Linode came up with an excuse to reboot my servers at least once a
month.

~~~
LinuxBender
I've had numerous VM's with Linode for several years. I am also on DO and
Vultr. The only reboots I get are for hardware failures and the recent Spectre
patches. I would say on average, 1 reboot every 2 years. I could be lucky
though.

~~~
jenscow
Same.

I've had a handful of nodes on their $20 tier for 10+ years, and I think I've
had two or three unannounced reboots in that time.

------
kristianp
The lowest high-memory plans are odd. What can you really do with 24 GB,1
Core, 20 GB SSD?

~~~
corobo
Caching server for a webapp. Varnish, memcached, that sort of thing

------
Tijdreiziger
Still no word on renewable energy.

